# Marine gets a Fast-1 pushed into his chest for a demonstration



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 22, 2016)

JESUS!

Is there anything Marines don't get volunteered for?

I actually yelled, "MOTHER FUCKER!" at 3:18....


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2016)

I had to Google this when I saw it on Facebook.

Um, fuck no.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 22, 2016)

Nuts on his forehead and that thing shoving catheters into his chest. 

That man will be an officer, someday.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 23, 2016)

This was a SSG, now he's a Captain.  Solid dude:


----------



## CDG (Dec 23, 2016)

Jesus christ.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 24, 2016)

I used to love watching the biggest baddest dudes freak the fuck out during CLS IV sticks. Nothing g like watching a muscled up "can run through walls" type about in tears when it comes time to have a itty-bitty needle stuck in your arm. LOL

Yeah, fuck that Fast one bullshit, I think I would've dropped the man card on that one.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah, that shit was sketchy when we still used them. They're way out of vogue, with the ease of IO access tools that are much safer/easier to use.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 29, 2016)

EZ IO we would do to each other in training.  The FAST?  Uh, no....hells to the no....


----------



## minydoom (Feb 9, 2017)

So did somebody accidentally label a torture device as a medical tool or what? What does it even do?


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 9, 2017)

minydoom said:


> So did somebody accidentally label a torture device as a medical tool or what? What does it even do?



It is an outdated tool for providing rapid vascular access. Anything you can put in a vein you can put in a bone.


----------



## minydoom (Feb 9, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> It is an outdated tool for providing rapid vascular access. Anything you can put in a vein you can put in a bone.


Never knew that, thanks. Still that just doesn't seem healthy lol


----------



## Muppet (Feb 9, 2017)

minydoom said:


> Never knew that, thanks. Still that just doesn't seem healthy lol



As was stated, the bone marrow, distal tibial, humeral head are all places we routinely place I.O.'s in the field. In fact, representatives from Vida Care, the place that produces E.Z. I.O. volunteer to take a humeral I.O. to show how easy it is. Then they go back to work. So, it's fine.

Edit to add: The bone marrow is considered a "non collapsible" I.V. and has been used since WW2 for a bit of history..... 

M.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2017)

I saw them do an IO on Combat Rescue. I think they used a gun device that looked like a power drill and went in at the shoulder.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 10, 2017)

That's the EZ I-O.  It's a lot easier to use than what we had years ago.  We used to have to do it manually by twisting the needle into the bone.  Fun times.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 10, 2017)

policemedic said:


> That's the EZ I-O.  It's a lot easier to use than what we had years ago.  We used to have to do it manually by twisting the needle into the bone.  Fun times.



Yeah but you had a clyster and fleam in your aid bag.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 10, 2017)

policemedic said:


> That's the EZ I-O.  It's a lot easier to use than what we had years ago.  We used to have to do it manually by twisting the needle into the bone.  Fun times.



I hated the Jamshidi or Illinois needles. I remember years ago, I had to pop one into a sick kids tib, hypovolemic shock from dehydration, unconscious. I thought it was barbaric, can't imagine what that poor kids folks thought. Kid survived after being transferred to CHOP.

M.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 10, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah but you had a clyster and fleam in your aid bag.



@policemedic and I are pushing 17 years this year as medics in P.A. 

M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 10, 2017)

EZ-IO is the tits.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2017)

With all the sharp instruments that sadistic medical people have stabbed, jabbed, sliced and diced me with over the years, somehow I missed out on the pleasures of a six inch needle in my fucking bone marrow.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> With all the sharp instruments that sadistic medical people have stabbed, jabbed, sliced and diced me with over the years, somehow I missed out on the pleasures of a six inch needle in my fucking bone marrow.



Supposedly the EZ IO doesn't hurt that badly. I have never taken one but given them and people tend to not complain. The flush on the other hand supposedly hurts like a bitch...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 10, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> With all the sharp instruments that sadistic medical people have stabbed, jabbed, sliced and diced me with over the years, somehow I missed out on the pleasures of a six inch needle in my fucking bone marrow.



Instead I routinely get one shoved into my spine... it's good times.  lol


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 10, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Supposedly the EZ IO doesn't hurt that badly. I have never taken one but given them and people tend to not complain. The flush on the other hand supposedly hurts like a bitch...



We did it to each other.  The anticipation was the worst part.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 10, 2017)

Muppet said:


> I hated the Jamshidi or Illinois needles. I remember years ago, I had to pop one into a sick kids tib, hypovolemic shock from dehydration, unconscious. I thought it was barbaric, can't imagine what that poor kids folks thought. Kid survived after being transferred to CHOP.
> 
> M.



Ugh.  Jamshidi's and Illinois'.  Now _THOSE_ were instruments of torture.....the twisting, the 'pop', occasionally going right through the bone.....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2017)

[Q


----------



## WarMachine504 (Feb 10, 2017)

I've always seen it used with the included training dummy. Why didn't they just use a dummy?? Oh, wait........


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2017)

WarMachine504 said:


> I've always seen it used with the included training dummy. Why didn't they just use a dummy?? Oh, wait........



Yes! Now you know why Lance Corporals were invented.


----------



## benroliver (Feb 11, 2017)

Good god.. lmfao! I saw PJs perform an IO on that show "Inside Combat Rescue", was pretty damn amazing to see.  Looked much better than that mid-evil torture device


----------



## Muppet (Feb 11, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Supposedly the EZ IO doesn't hurt that badly. I have never taken one but given them and people tend to not complain. The flush on the other hand supposedly hurts like a bitch...



Last year, I had a 45 female, anterior-lateral wall M.I. / C.H.F. and cardiogenic shock, wanting to die. Pressure was in the shitter. I tried 4 times for I.V., including E.J., no dice. I drilled her left tib and since she was awake, gave the recommended 20mg. Lido via I.O. for pain. THAT caused pain and raised her B/P, no fooling. Did not last long and got order for Dope. Seems like, every time I push the Lido, it hurts more and causes the I.O. to flow slower.

M,


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2017)

I figure if someone's sticking me in my bone marrow, "death" and "FUCKING HELL THEY ARE DRILLING INTO MY BONE MARROW" are the only options left. My answer's "fuck the Reaper" and I'll take the marrow shot.

I guess you could say I marrowly avoided death in that case.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2017)

They wanted to give me one. I said let's put it off til tomarrow.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 11, 2017)

policemedic said:


> That's the EZ I-O.  It's a lot easier to use than what we had years ago.  We used to have to do it manually by twisting the needle into the bone.  Fun times.


Ugh, I had to do one that way once IRL that way and that was enough to wish I had something else.  Practicing on turkey bones was bad enough but on a kid was much worse for me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2017)

Nope, not in my chest, nor in my shin bone, nope, nope, nope! Not going to happen...go train on your goat's, or the other wee minded troopers. Ain't happening with me.

I'd better be one busted up mangled mess, before you even think of doing some shit like that. Hit me with the ketamine and send me to loopyvill before you even think about drilling into my bones...

Bunch of sadistic bastards.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 11, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Nope, not in my chest, nor in my shin bone, nope, nope, nope! Not going to happen...go train on your goat's, or the other wee minded troopers. Ain't happening with me.
> 
> I'd better be one busted up mangled mess, before you even think of doing some shit like that. Hit me with the ketamine and send me to loopyvill before you even think about drilling into my bones...
> 
> Bunch of sadistic bastards.



In all transparency bro, it is only used for last ditch, your blood pressure is in the shitter and we need to get blood or meds into you. I would not let an EZ IO dude put one in me unless I am wanting to die. 

M.


----------

